# How to install sg_scan on the latest version of FreeBSD?



## avpdnepr (Dec 19, 2018)

How to install sg_scan on the latest version of FreeBSD? Tried to install sg3_utils. But this particular program is not (((


----------



## SirDice (Dec 19, 2018)

It's a specific Linux tool designed to work on Linux and nothing else. We have various other tools to do exactly the same. Start by reading camcontrol(8).


----------

